# Snook pluggin' in Jensen



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Got a chance to try some plug casting on the east side of the Jensen Beach causeway and was handsomely rewarded with this slot fish. It took the better part of two hours to get one to bite but after watching another guy bust off two big over slot fish I decided I was ready to either donate some fancy lip jewelry of my own to one of the bruisers or convince an eligible candidate to join my wife and I for dinner. I got lucky and a 30" fish fell for my ruse. A big thanks for the three young cats on the pier who had a landing net handy and saved me a long trip to the edge to secure my catch. Another big thanks to forum member Cerberus for suggesting the spot as a likely snook hangout. It was his last report of good angling there that prompted me to give it a try. A picture at home by my wife....(at almost 2:00am)...she loves snook almost as much as she loves me


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Very nice Snooker bud and great report!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Nice snook.
If I woke the old lady up at 2am,I better have a winning lottery ticket for picture taking.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratz..
Great catch...!!!


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You are learning quickly.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

fin&scale said:


> Another big thanks to forum member Cerberus for suggesting the spot as a likely snook hangout. It was his last report of good angling there that prompted me to give it a try.


No this is wrong! 

There are NO SNOOK on the EAST side of the bridge! Never fish on the East side of the bridge!

You must only fish on the WEST side of the bridge

Do not catch all the snook, oh, sorry I mean, Do not waste your time on the east side. I want you to be happy, so go fish somewhere else!

Hey F&S nice job. Now, how did you do it? What lure, time, tide etc.? 

You owe us this information!!!! We have ways of making you talk!


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

Lure was a Bomber long A...green back...silver flash. I got there just as the tide switched and started flowing from north to south (Saturday night about 10:00ish). Was walking the sides and speaking to a guy fishing with his kids. He eventually managed a 3lb black drum while we chatted and I noticed a guy casting a plug on the north side of the bridge. After watching the guy and his kids land their drum I noticed the guy with the plug had a fish on. I crossed over to watch him fight it. 

He had on a well over slot fish and by the time I crossed it seemed he may have the upper hand on the fish. It was lying on his side with the head partially out but just then it woke up and gave us another show. Erupting at the surface the fish jumped and ran showing us both what a 20+lb fish can do when it puts its mind to it. A short run later and the 20lb mono gave way to the abuses of the bridge pilings. 

The fish jumped and ran and the guy fought it well but when I felt the broken line I noticed he didn't have any leader. I asked if maybe he got cut off on the bridge beyond his leader and he explained he never used any leader arguing it hampered the action of the lure. By now I was convinced I just had to soak a line so I went to the car and readied my equipment. I looked and all I had brought was a 10ft with a penn 500 jiggmaster for hurling some bait and a 12ft surf rod with a spinner loaded with 20lb line. I reasoned the surf rod would extend my casts and help keep the line clear of the bridge in case my fish ran underneath. The snook were prowling just inside the shadow cast by the bridge and where ambushing mullet. I tied on a 30ft length of 40lb leader to the main line of the spinner with a surgeons knot and then connected my plug directly to the leader with a clinch knot. 

I casted as close to parallel to the bridge as possible and the waited for my lure to get dragged by the current to the shadow line before beginning my retrieve. I am generally a believer that most fish feeding this way are triggered by a fast and occasionally jerky presentation. By that I mean faster than slow with a pronounced drawn out jerk or two mixed in to give your bait that certain....I am one f*&#d up mullet look. Give them too long a look and the fish will run up to it to inspect but turn away at the last second....the strike has to be a reflex not a decision for the fish. Anyway that is what I tend to think. The long rod wears you out on multiple casts and retrieves but I took a break of 3-4 minutes in between 20-30 minutes of casting. Just as I thought to quit I would see one rush the plug and break off at the last minute.

Just enough enticement to keep me there for another session or two. I would have to say I was tempted to trade my plug casting for a bottom bait several times as I saw some good bluefish being caught (20" and bigger) and noticed numerous pods of bait being busted up by something in the shadows just north of the reach of the light being cast by the light poles. I am glad I decided to keep at the plug. My fish fought well and gave me quite the rush specially when I had to figure out how to pass myself a 12ft rod with a feisty fish attached past the light poles that are built into the railing. My snook was no rookie and his first move in our game of chess was to run back where he came from.....right under the bridge....I kept the tension moderate until I was certain I was playing the fish from directly above the span he ducked in between. After that it was a matter of applying tension and keeping her clear of obstruction. The decision to use a leader payed huge dividends....it was a frayed and tattered mess but held up valiantly against the torture of barnacle encrusted pilings. Next time I will bring a landing net.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*That's what I'm talking about...*

Thanks for the info. 

I will be back up Thursday on my way to Tallahassee, then back again on Monday or Tuesday. 

Hopefully the surf will have cleared up by then, if not I'll try the bridge again.

Gotta go get me a Bomber Long A...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If you don't mind dropping the extra money, get a Shimano Teramar about 8 feet long. It'll be much easier on your arms than that big surfrod.


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

emanuel said:


> If you don't mind dropping the extra money, get a Shimano Teramar about 8 feet long. It'll be much easier on your arms than that big surfrod.


I have several rods that would probably fit the "normal" casting duties well but I really think the 12 footer helped keep the main line clear of the bridge when the fish swam under it. I looks goofy as hell but the butt extension also helps with leverage and reducing fatigue when supported in your arm pit as you retrieve the plug with the rod pointed down and the rod jerking in a occasional side to side motion.

When I lived in Miami we did alot of fishing in the keys spans including channel 5, channel 2, Long Key bridge and Seven Mile. What worked best for casting plugs was a 10ft rod but even these were custom jobs by Star. They were beefier than normal and had long butts to help in the way I mentioned above. I saw a guy casting handpick shrimp on channel 5 to individual fish and landing big snook with some regularity. I had to have one of the same poles he had so I got one. It has been years since I lost that rod to lending it out to someone I lost touch with. I may have to plop down some cash and get something custom for a proper pier pole but only if the snook bug bites me hard like it did years ago. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Trust me, you'll get the snook bug bad and want to get custom stuff eventually. 

Just depends on what you want to do, plug or bait. Do check out those Teramars, the bigger ones are meant for pulling big fish out bridges. Couple that with a large Stradic or even a Stella if you have the funds and you're in business.

I miss snook fishing really bad, they don't come up here really.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

once you go custom, you'll never buy a shelf rod again in your life.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

HellRhaY said:


> once you go custom, you'll never buy a shelf rod again in your life.


Fortunately, I have not picked up that addiction, yet. I was going to suggest an AFAW custom job but at his stage, that's like going from smoking cigarettes to smoking, well, you know in the expense department.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Fortunately, I have not picked up that addiction, yet. I was going to suggest an AFAW custom job but at his stage, that's like going from smoking cigarettes to smoking, well, you know in the expense department.


for jetty/pier fishing- a 10'9''-13ft'er is way too long.
should be around 9-10ft.
if yu're going to be on a jetty or on a bridge, get a composite rather than a pure graphite.

no afaw would fit the bill. i'd suggest to get a rainshadow composite. 

emmanuel, what are you going to do with all the money you make? at least indulge yourself on ONE custom...the first one is only the hard part.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm thinking about a custom rod for throwing plugs and live baits from a pier, but I have alot other things not fishing related that I need to throw money at right now. :redface:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Pluggin is where it's at..........


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Shimano Teramar is my fav. rod. I have rods that are 2 x 3 times more expensive and still like the Teramar best.


----------

